# MIC - Michelago Limited



## sandybeachs (12 July 2004)

hi guys..

nice run late last week..

pretty much depends this week on the price of gold.

should gold go up this week then i'd suspect (mic) will also rise..


----------



## Micky (17 May 2005)

*Michelago (MIC)*

In recent times, different journals have written about this junior Gold company focussing on the Solomon Islands and China. Does anyone have any views or comments about MIC?


----------



## steveson (11 August 2005)

*Re: MICHELAGO Limited MIC*

hi am new. MIC seems to be getting reports of share price being way undervalued at 6 to 7 cents, latest report being 04/07/05 Eagle Research Now that Govt. Licence re. SFJV Biogold has been granted what is holding back shareprice? Would appreciate some comment on this stock as I have my hardearned invested here. 

Thank You.


----------



## steveson (17 August 2005)

*Re: Michelago Limited (MIC)*

am new member here and inexperienced investor with several questions here.
Now Government licence granted for sfjv in Biogold & ongoing revenue from Gold Production a reality, is it not a reason to have more confidence in this company?
With Peter Seckers experience in China i. e. Bacox Plant & connections there, is this not another reason to be optimistic re. this company's growth?
If Brokers NPV's are way above current share price is this a reasonable reason for investing in MIC? Thanx for any advice!


----------

